# New Breakaway Rod



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Nick introduced the new rod from Breakaway at his seminar on Sunday in Strathmere NJ. It is a very light in weight rod especially considering it is 13' . Factory rating (I think) is 3-6oz . I had a cast with it using a 5oz Livingston float using a aerialized unitect and it loaded very easily much like my zziplex powertex bass . Its sweet spot is probably 4-5oz but would have no problem casting 2-3oz . I had my powertex along to compair and is is lighter than my 12'8" powertex , Action is different much faster tip but not quite as stiff in the butt . 
I especially like the cross flocked neoprean shrink wrap used on the butt , very grippy when wet but doesn't tear your hands like the 3m tape that Loomis uses on some of their rods . Comes with a reel seat factory mounted.
Will make a great Kingfish/whiting/pompano rod and probably has more than enough backbone to handle larger species such as Blues, mid size Striper ands puppy Drum . At an introductory price of $189 .


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

good news, i cant wait to try it . 
wondering when he'll start selling them ?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The production series should be hitting stores in a few weeks . Nicks storm tracking right now but as soon as he gets back to Oz he can post an update on availability and where they can be bought . he did say that Red Drum Tackle ordered 100 right off the bat .


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*How's the bite Detection?*

Did you get a chance to fish with it? Please let us know where we can get it in the states.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

hi guys,

thanks for the headsup... are there any specs on the rods? i've checked their website and didn't find any info yet... is there a release date on these bad boys?

thanks,
chump


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I didn't get a chance to fish the rod as Nick only had two prototypes full production rods with him to take around the country . Some of the Texans have been using it as a 125g tournament casting rod and impressive distances have been achieved with it . The production rods should hit the market in about 4 weeks but you should ask Nick directly on his site www.Breakawayusa.com for where what when


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*hey conn!*

check your pm's brother.


----------

